# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  مشکل اجرای اندروید در دلفی xe8

## talesh13

سلام
من یک فرم ساده اندروید در دلفی ایجاد کردم و در زمان اجرا   خطای 
Android SDK tools are required. Do you want to download and install Android SDK tools automatically ?
 بالا نمایش میده Yes میزنم دانلود نمیشه خطا میده .  
دلفی xe7 مشکل نداره راحت اجرا میشه . 
در دلفی xe8 باید چکار کرد . 
دلفی 10 هم نصب کردم همین مشکل داشت . 

اگر نیاز به نرم افزار خاصی هست میشه لینک دانلود رو اینجا بذارید 

در پنجره Option - SDK Manager   گزینه های زیر علامت زرد رنگ تعجب داره 
ZipAlign location 
Adb location 
Aapt location 
SDK API-Level location

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام
لطفا در اینترنت بگردید و جدید ترین فابل sdk manager و ndk manager رو پیداکنید زیرا این دوفایلی که خود xe8 داره مشکل داره.
اگر میتونید از ndk و sdk های موجود در xe7 استفاده کنیدتا مشکلتون رفع شود

----------


## epoddenth

fdfcvdevde

----------


## epoddenth

لطفا 
کمک کنید این خطا در هنگام اجرا برای اندروید در دلفی xe8

[DCC Error] E2597 C:\Users\Atrin .I\Downloads\Documents\jdk\android-ndk-r10e_3\toolchains\x86_64-4.9\prebuilt\windows\bin\x86_64-linux-android-ld.exe: error: cannot find -ldl

----------

